# sunburst request



## tone (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a request for a pen to match a guitar. It's a sunburst color that transitions from yellow to red to black. The grain shows through. I don't know what kind of wood the guitar is made from but is pretty plain unfigured straight grain. 

Does anyone know how this is done on guitars, what type of stain/finish, and which type of wood would be best?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## jtate (Nov 3, 2006)

The sunburst finish is a stain that is sprayed onto the guitar after it is all built.
Here's a link to the Gibson virtual tour of their acoustic plant in Montana
http://www.gibson.com/Products/Gibson%20Acoustic%20Guitars/Gibson%20Acoustic%20Guitars/Montana%20SubPages/Montana%20Factory%20Tour/

If it's a Gibson you're matching contact me back channel, I may be able to hook you up with someone to get you cut-offs from the Montana plant.  No promises though.

If you're ever in Nashville you can see mandolins (with a similar finish) being made at Gibson Showcase at the Opry Mills Mall.



The best guitar tops are solid sitka spruce.  In my opinion Larrivee makes the best tops hands down.  
Here's a link to their woods page
http://www.larrivee.com/flash/products/woods/woods.html

I wouldn't use spruce for the pen, although you might have a bit of spruce accent.  It's a tone wood - which means it's vibrational characteristics are what's valuable.  To vibrate well, it needs to be fairly soft yet also tight grained, which Sitka Spruce is.  

I'd consider what the neck is made of.  This has to be really strong to withstand the pressure of the strongs pulling constantly.  Alternatively, what is the fingerboard made from?  A lot of times this is ebony since it's really hard and won't show as much wear from the strings being fretted over and over again.  The dots on a finger board are at specific frets, to help a player know quickly what fret she's on.  These are often mother pf pearl, another pretty accent for your pen.

Good Luck!

Julia


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 3, 2006)

It's going to be tough to apply to something the size of a pen.  Here you go; http://home.flash.net/~guitars/Gibson_sunburst.html


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is a rather Large example []
This was a sunburst that went from red to orange to yellow.
You can go the your local wood store and buy several diffeent brands of transparent dyes. I use alcohol leather dyes. Apply the lightest color first, then your darkers colors, you can sand back the color if the dye gets to heavy. Lacquer finish over it.






<br />


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2006)

AMAZING amount of knowledge on this site!!!


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 3, 2006)

Anthony, what is that?


----------



## JimGo (Nov 3, 2006)

Charles, as has been noted many times, this is a family site.  I can't believe Anthony even posted that picture!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 3, 2006)

Exactly, Jim! LOML just walked by and said, "Splinters? No thanks!"[]


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is one of mine that I have done it is actually almost finished I know it isnt a sunburst but I have also done a few of them as well and I use Transfast water souluable tints and love them.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=9925&SearchTerms=something,for,me


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 3, 2006)

Batteries Optional [] You guys have gutter minds.

Why it is a modified slimline, twist pen of course, 
made to look like a large click pen. []
Birdseys maple, blackwood & buckey burl.

Billy, no splinters on my stuff !! []


----------



## Skye (Nov 3, 2006)

Check Chris' last post in the SOYP forum...


----------



## tone (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, I didn't think it was that involved. Sounds like a good challenge for after the holidays. I'm too busy to mess with it right now.

I'll probably just try it with maple or oak.  Curly maple would probably be awesome, but wouldn't match the guitar.



Thanks so much for all the input. You guys are awesome

Tony


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 4, 2006)

Tony, my brother owns a guitar store and I use to be next door to him before I moved my office. So I had many requests for matching finishes. Here was an older post of three "guitar finishes" 

It's not really all that tough, just go light on the stains at first and remember you can always sand them back a little.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=2960&SearchTerms=guitar,finishes


----------



## tone (Nov 5, 2006)

Those are really nice pens Anthony. Thanks for the tips. 

Tony


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 6, 2006)

I read this the other day and knew that sunburst finishes are used on guitars that have cosmetic flaws in the wood.
I have "blended" sharpies of different colors on corn cob pens and I don't see why it it should not be done on a wood pen.
The blending is hit or miss.
To experiment I would turn a scrap round and sand to a mm finish.(polished).
Try your basic color in "rings" and use a cotton rag with a little alcohol  to get the "fading" effect you are looking for.
When you achieve it, seal with BLO.
The Sharpies will raise the grain somewhat you may have to re-sand.
After the BLO "sets" rub it off and finish.
I recommend a light tough for the second sanding and you may find it is better to sand with the grain and the lathe off.
This is a suggestion and not a tutorial.[]


----------

